# Tree ID



## Wubby (Dec 8, 2017)

I didn’t know where to ask this question- could anyone tell me type of tree this is?












Thanks a ton.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 8, 2017)

black walnut or tulip put gloves on lol


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 18, 2018)

Got a little poison ivy on it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 19, 2018)

A dead one. But judging from the ones next to it and the bark, it's a sweet gum.


----------



## Ron660 (Feb 24, 2018)

My vote sweetgum too


----------



## esshup (Apr 10, 2018)

I agree with the gum ID. Never seen a black walnut or tulip throw out small branches like that, but have seen that on a gum tree.


----------



## Del_ (Apr 10, 2018)

esshup said:


> I agree with the gum ID. Never seen a black walnut or tulip throw out small branches like that, but have seen that on a gum tree.


 
The fine branches are from the Vine.


----------

